# UK Ex-Pat in USA - submitting US tax return for first time since registering a UK company.



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

In your case, Form 5471 will probably be required. Form 8832 might not be an option, depending if you are a controlled (more than 50% US owned) foreign corporation or not. We offer free 15 minute calls to discuss foreign corporations since they are more complex. Create an account at MyExpatTaxes.com then file an extension (very important) and book a free call with our foreign corporate specialist. You can just email us at [email protected] or ping in the live chat for the call link.


----------

